# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Κάποια πρόταση για κλουβί (βοήθεια)!!

## -Vasia1997-

Λοιπον μιας και ειχα γεννητουρια μαλακωσε η ψυχη των δικων μου και ειπαν να παρω ενα κλουβι εως 100 ευρο.Εαν εχετε καμοια ιδεα που να ειναι καλο κλουβι και να χωραει μεσα 2 ζευγαρια lovebird που στο μελλον μπορει να γεννησουν ας βαλετε εδω την εικονα του η στειλτε την σε μηνυμα  :Happy: 
Τα χερια μου δεν πιανουν με τιποτα για να φτιαξω μονη μου μια κλουβα και οι δικοι μου δεν προκετε να φτιαξουν.Θα ψαξω βεβαι και γω και αν βρω κατι που να μου αρεσει και νομιζω οτι κανει θα το βαλω εδω για να μου πειτε εαν ειναι καταλληλο για αυτα που θελω να βαλω μεσα

----------


## vikitaspaw

με 100 ευρω βρισκεις...ουουουου...οτι θες μην αγχωνεσαι!!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

μπα μην νομιζεις ζηταω πολλα.Ειδα στο ιντερνετ ενα ωραιο κλουβι και τελικα ειχε δημοσιευτει εδω τελικα.Κανει αυτο για 2 ζευγαρια?η ειναι λιγο μικρο?Εχω βρει παρομοιο με 52 ευρο

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Μετα απο λιγη ερευνα στο διαδικτυο τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο και εριξα μια ματια και εδω και βρηκα αυτο.Βρηκα και πληροφοριες τα παντα και νομιζω οτι μου κανει αλλα δεν εχω ιδεα για τιμη και για το που μπορω να το βρω.Εμαθα οτι εχει καταργηθει αλλα εαν ξερει κανεις εαν υπαρχει παρακαλω ας μου το πει

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπορεις καλυστα να παρεις τεραστια κλουβια που ειναι τα πλεον ''διασημα'' !

Ειναι οι 70αρες ζευγαρωστρες!Τα lovebirdακια σου πιστευω θα τα καταευχαριστηθουν!
Μπορεις να παρεις 3 κιολας τετοιες ζευγαρωστρες!

Ειναι αυτες εδω :



Απο οσους τις εχουν εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι παρα πολυ ευχαριστημενοι!

----------


## mirsini_st

Βασια για τα κλουβακια που εβαλες εχεις διαστασεις μηπως?

----------


## Efthimis98

Ααα.....και επισης Βασια προσεξε :




> καλο κλουβι και να χωραει μεσα 2 ζευγαρια lovebird που στο μελλον μπορει να γεννησουν


Ποτε μα ποτε μην βαλεις σε αναπαραγωγη δυο ζευγαρια lovebird οταν ειναι σε κλουβι!Αυτο μπορεις να το επιχειρησεις εφοσον κατασκευασετε μια μεγαλη εξωτερικη κλουβα οπου θα ειναι πολλων μετρων!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Vasia  και εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον εύθυμη ,οι ζευγαροστες που σου πρωτινέ είναι πόλοι  βολικές σε όλα τα θέματα , αγόρασα πριν 2 μήνες μια ιδία και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος , σε περίπτωση που θες να της δη από κοντά στύλε μου ένα μήνυμα να σου στύλο από που της πήρα ,και να φαδαστεις είναι πολύ κοντά σου!!!οι τιμι τους ειναι 20 ευρώ

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Σημερα απο της 9 εως τωρα στις 1 πηγα σε καποια πετ σοπ(μου βγηκε η ψυχη).Τη ζευγαρωστρα που μου λετε τη εχω δει και την εχω σκεφτει αλλα θελω να παρω ενα κλουβι και να τα εχω μεσα και οχι 2,3.Βρηκα πολλα καλα κλουβια στις τιμες που ηθελα αλλα δεν ειναι για 2 ζευγαρια lovebird αφου θα φαγωθουν.Βρηκα ομως ενα τεραστιο κλουβι μονο με 50 ευρο.2 ζευγαρια ανετα χωρανε εκει.Μπορω να παρω αυτο και να κανω καμοια πατεντα και να χωρισω το κλουβι το μεγαλο στη μεση και να γινει ζευγαρωστρα.Φωτογραφιες δυστυχως δεν εβγαλα.Οχι δεν εχω διαστασεις για τα κλουβια που εβαλα παραπανω

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Θα δω τωρα τι θα παρω.Επισης βρηκα αυτα

1)απο 102 με εκπτωση 81
ειναι ομορφο αλλα ειναι λιγο ακριβο για το μεγεθος του(σε σχεση με τα αλλα που ειδα).Εχει 3 πορτες(μια κανονικη και 2 για φωλιες)


και 2) απο 109 στα 85 περιπου
ειναι βολικο εχει και μεγαλη πορτα που ανοιγει και καθονται.Εχει 4 πορτες (1 για να τα βαζω μεσα,1 για να καθονται σαν ενα σταντ απεξω και 2 για φωλια)

----------


## ktistis

Βάσια αυτό στην πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι μικρό για δύο ζευγάρια θα τσακόνονται(εξαρτάται βέβαια και από τα ζευγάρια) το δεύτερο καλύτερο.Δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις φωτογραφία από αυτό το μεγάλο που είναι 50 ευρώ να το δούμε?

----------


## -Vasia1997-

δεν εβγαλα δυστυχως.Μπορει να παω αυριο και να βγαλω φωτογραφια το μεγαλο(ειναι περιπου διπλασιο απο αυτα που εχω βαλει στη φωτογραφια).Επισης εχει 2 κλουβια τετοια.Το ενα εχει να ανοιγει απο πανω ενω το αλλο οχι.Δεν εχει πορτουλα για εξωτερικη φωλια αλλα ειναι πολυ μεγαλο και θα χωρουσε ανετα μια-δυο φωλιες μεσα στο κλουβι.Εαν δεν κανω λαθος εχει πατο με γαντζακια(δεν το θυμαμαι ομως μετα απο τοσα κλουβια που ειδα).Επισης το ζευγαρι το καινουργιο δεν ειναι επιθετικα στα αλλα πουλια ενω το παλιο μου (με τα γεννητουρια) οποτε μπορει σε δαγκωνει.Μπορει να φταει και οτι ειναι σε αναπαραγωγικη κατασταση.Απλως φοβαμαι οτι οι δικοι μου δεν θα το θελουν επειδη ειναι πολυ μεγαλο.Για το μεγεθος του η τιμη ειναι τελεια  :Happy:

----------


## ktistis

Κατά την γνώμη μου δεν χρειάζεται να ανοίγει από πάνω αφού είναι για αναπαραγωγή.Βάλε αύριο την φωτογραφία και τα ξαναλέμε

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Καλα τωρα δεν τα θελω για αναπαραγωγη.Επισης εμενα δεν με αφηνουν για αυτο το κλουβι δυστυχως.Οποτε θα παρω τη ζευγαρωστρα.Εαν παω επειδη δεν ειναι και 100% σιγουρο οτι θα παω

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Λοιπον την Τριτη τελικα θα παω παλι για ψαξιμο(βρηκα και αλλα 2 πετ σοπ) και θα το βγαλω τοτε το κλουβι φωτογραφια και θα ρωτσηω και διαστασεις

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Λοιπον σημερα θα παω σε 6 καινουργια πετ σοπ (παλι θα μου βγει η ψυχη) και θα βγαλω φωτογραφιες εαν μπορω.Σημερα θα αποφασισω και με τι δικη σας αποφαση ποιο κλουβι να παρω

----------


## panaisompatsos

καλημέρα και χριστός ανέστη.
και πολύ καλά θα κάνεις με το ψάξιμο.
αμα έχεις χρόνο να πάς και σε μεγάλα πολυκαταστήματα η και τύπου diy, πιθανό να πετύχεις και καλύτερες τιμές απο πέτ σόπ.
οσο για το ορθογώνιο το μεγάλο στην τρίτη η τέταρτη φώτο ,πήρα και εγω ενα τετοιο στα 29 ευρω και αν δεν απατώμαι οι διαστάσεις του είναι 75χ45χ45

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Τωρα ψαχνω πολυ επειδη την προηγουμενη φορα πηρα ενα κλουβι με 62 ευρο και εχω βρει το ιδιο μεγεθος με 45 εαν δεν κανω λαθος.Πηγα σε ολα τα πετ σοπ που ειχα βρει στο ιντερνετ+ βρηκα αλλο 1 στο δρομο.Τα 2 πρωτα αποτυχια.(το 1 ειχε μονο κοτουπουλακια,κοτες και καναρινια και τα κλουβια που ειχε χωραγαν το πολυ 1 ζευγαρι love bird).Το δευτερο ητανε και μακρυα και τα ζωα του ητανε μεσα στη βρωμα(παντου μυγες) καιτελος παντων χαλι μαυρο.Το τριτο ητανε αυτο που θα εβγαζα φωτο το κλουβι το μεγαλο(εχω και διαστασεις και 2 φωτο παρακατω).Για το τεταρτο περπατησα 2 χιλιομετρα.Ειχε πολλα κλουβια και μεγαλα και ειδα την ζευγαρωστρα την 76χ45.5χ46 και την ειχε 45 οποτε δεν ρωτησα ουτε τιμη ουτε διαστασεις για το παρακατω κλουβι που ειναι μεγαλο).Το πεμπτο δεν ειχε καθολου ζωα και ο πετσοπας δεν ηξερα καν τι ειναι τα Lovebird(!) και του ειπα οτι ειναι πουλια και μου εδειξε 1 απο τα 2 κλουβια που ειχε ολο το πετ σοπ(μικρο ηταν) για πουλια.Το εκτο και τελευταιο που πηγα ητανε καλο βρηκα ενα μεγαλο κλουβι(κατα τη γνωμη μου) με 45 ευρο.Ολα ητανε τσιμπημενα στις τροφες και τα σχετικα αλλα τα κλουβια του ητανε φτηνα(επισης το ειχε σκασει ενα καναρινι και πεταγε μεσα στο μαγαζι περα δωθε).Αυτα λοιπον απο τα πετ σοπ.Δεν ειμαι γενικως ευχαριστημενη αλλα δεν πειραζει(εχω εξαντλησει ολα τα πετ σοπ που εχω βρει στο ιντερνετ και ειναι εως 30 λεπτα αποσταση με την συγκοινωνια) και μου εχει μεινει μονο 1 που δεν εχω δει και μπορει να μην παω καθολου.Τελος παντων αφου σας επριξα πρωτα οριστε εδω οι φοτο

1)το μεγαλο που σας ελεγα διαστασεις : 77 πλατος χ 75 υψος χ 44 βαθος(εαν το χωρισω στη μεση κανει για 2 ζευγαρια)



2) εδω δεν φαινεται καλα αλλα ειναι το πισω πισω(εχει ροδακια για να κινεται.Τιμη και μεγεθος δεν ρωτησα αφου ολα εκει μεσα ητανε πανακριβα).Πισω απο το κοκκινο κατω απο το μπλε το κυκλικο


και 3)βρηκα το παρακατω με 45 ευρο.Δεν το εβγαλα εκει φωτογραφια επειδη δεν μπορεσα .Διαστασεις :
*50cm x 31cm x 76.5cm*

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλημέρα.
Αν ήμουνα στη θέση σου θα διάλεγα το πρώτο.
Το τρίτο δέ θα το διάλεγα παρα μόνο αν είχα ένα πουλάκι(καναρίνι η παπαγαλάκι) ενω το δεύτερο πιστέυω κάνει περισσότερο για εξωτερικό χώρο επηδει δέν έχει τόση πολλή κάλυψη και θα λερώνει το σπίτι αμα θές να το χεις εντός.
Αυτα απο μένα, η επιλογή δική σου.

----------


## mirsini_st

To τριτο κλουβακι αγορασα εγω για τα lovebirdακια μου!Μειονεκτηματα 2   δεν εχει σχαρα στον πατο και οταν βγαζεις τις ταιστρες μενει κενο ...   :Happy:   κατα τα αλλα ευχαριστημενη ειμαι αλλα για ενα ζευγαρακι


Να τα δικα μου μεσα στο συγκεκριμενο κλουβακι

----------


## panaisompatsos

> To τριτο κλουβακι αγορασα εγω για τα lovebirdακια μου!Μειονεκτηματα 2 δεν εχει σχαρα στον πατο και οταν βγαζεις τις ταιστρες μενει κενο ...  κατα τα αλλα ευχαριστημενη ειμαι αλλα για ενα ζευγαρακι
> 
> 
> Να τα δικα μου μεσα στο συγκεκριμενο κλουβακι



Άκυρο.
Βλέπωντας την φώτο που έχει βάλει η Μυρσίνη πιο πάνω κατάλαβα πόσο μεγάλο είναι, στην δικιά σου Βασιλική δέ φαινόντουσαν.

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Τελικα αφου ρωτησα τους γονεις μου δεν θα παρω κανενα απο αυτα αλλα θα παρω τη ζευγαρωστρα (76χ45.5χ46)
(Θα με αφηναν για το πρωτο αλλα μου λενε αφου το αλλο το κλουβι εχει χωρισμα στη μεση θα με βολευε περισσοτερο.Ετσι και αλλιως η μονη ουσιαστικη διαφορα της ζευγαρωστρας με το μεγαλο κλουβι ειναι οτι ειναι 29 εκατοστα μικροτερη).Οποτε λογικα θα εχω το 1 μου ζευγαρι εκει(εκτος εαν δω οτι χωρανε και τα 2 ανετα) και μολις τα μικρα μεγαλωσουν αρκετα βαζω το χωρισμα και στη μια μερια ειναι οι γονεις και στην αλλη τα παιδια.Επισης απο οτι καταλαβα θα με αφησουν οι δικοι μου να κρατησω μονο τα 2 μικρα δυστυχως  :sad:

----------


## Kostakos

Kάπου θα βρεις να τα κρύψεις και θα πεις πως ξαφνικά βρθήκαν μπροτστά σου... κάπως θα το κάνεις! είσαι πανούργα! χαχαχα  :Happy:

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Πωωω σωστος μου εδωσες ιδεα ε.Να σαι καλα.Θα τους πω οτι γεννησε το αλλο μου ζευγαρι τωρα σε 2-3 μερες ενω κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει και θα τους πω οτι εδωσα τα 2 και μετα απο 1-2 μερες θα τους πω οριστε τα καινουργια μωρακια  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Κοροιδευω.Ενταξει τωρα με 8 lovebird θα τα βγαζω δυσκολα περα.Λες ομως να σκεφτω το σχεδιο μου???  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kostakos

Σίγουρα!! εκτός αν βρεις κάπου να τα δώσεις!  ::

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Απο την αρχη που ειπα στους γονεις και τους κοντινους συγγενεις μου μου ειπαν (απο οταν 1 ημερων το 4) να τα πουλησω και να πουλησω και τα μεγαλα και να μεινω μονο με το μπατζυ.Που να δεις εκεινη τη στιγμη ειχα μεινει με το στομα ανοιχτο και τους ελεγα εαν πανε καλα που μου ελεγαν να μεινω με 1 μπατζυ μονο και μου ελεγαν να πουλησω τα lovebird μου  :Mad0234:  :Mad0234: 
Καλα τωρα ετσι και αλλιως τους εχω πει οτι για κανα 2μηνο πρεπει οποσδηποτε να μεινουν μαζι με τους γονεις  :Happy:  (χεχε)

----------


## Kostakos

Είσαι όντως πανούργα! Πολύ αγενές πιστεύω, χωρίς παρεξήγηση, αυτό που είπαν οι συγγενείς σου!!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Τι να κανω οι καταστασεις το απαιτουν αλλιως δεν θα τους εκρυβα κατι(λογικα).Το ξερω και μαλιστα σοβαρολογουσαν

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Λοιπον τελικα πηγα χθες και πηρα την 76αρα ζευγαρωστρα.Τα εφτιαξα και τα εβαλα ολα μαζι  :Happy: 
(καλα που να δειτε πως εχω αφησει το χωρο 2κλουβια παρατημενα εδω και εκει τροφες που εχουν πεσει κατω.Μαυρο χαλι και θα τα φτιαξω αυριο)
Το αργησα λιγο αλλα καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε

----------


## mitsman

Η καλυτερη επιλογη.... δεν παιρνω αλλα κλουβια απο αυτα ποτε ξανα!

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Ναι ειναι πολυ καλα(με εξαιρεση εαν πρεπει να τα κουβαλας με συγκοινωνια  :Stick Out Tongue:  )
Ειναι βολικο κλουβι.Το μονο παραπονο μου ειναι οτι οι φωλιες ειναι πολυ χαμηλες αλλα αφου δεν πειραζει τα μικρα μου δεν με πειραζει και εμενα  :Happy:

----------


## moutro

Εύχομαι να τα χαρούν τα πουλάκια σου, τα οποία είναι πολύ τυχερά που σε έχουν να τα φροντίζεις και να τα υπερασπίζεσαι...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

> Ναι ειναι πολυ καλα(με εξαιρεση εαν πρεπει να τα κουβαλας με συγκοινωνια  )


Αφου σου εχω πει οτι το φτηνοτερο eshop, στα φερνει και δωρεαν στο σπιτι. Γιατι παιδευεσαι???

Παιρνεις τηλεφωνο, κανεις παραγγελια, στα φερνουν σπιτι, τους δινεις τα λεφτα στο χερι και ετοιμη...

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Μακαρι να το χαρουν επειδη για λιγο καιρο δεν θα τους παρω και αλλο κλουβι (μεσα σε 5 μηνες τους εχω παρει 2 κλουβια και μαλλον θα παρω τωρα και ενα μικρο για να βαλω τα μικρα μολις μεγαλωσουν)

----------


## -Vasia1997-

*Καλυτερα ετσι επειδη ειδα και πως ειναι απο πιο κοντα και επισης προτιμω να παιρνω κατι που βλεπω  :Happy: 
Ουτε 200-300 μετρα δεν το κλουβαλησα το κλουβι για να το παω σπιτι οποτε δεν με πειραξε  :Happy:

----------

